# Multiflorals question (compact growers?)



## Kavanaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Let's put it this way, you love multifloral hybrids (especially those with roth or stonei) but you have space limitations in your growing area.... (for whatever reason)

Which hybrids would you recommend for being compact growers, but still having the elegance of hybrids like Lady Isabel or EOY? 

Thanks in advance for any hints...


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 27, 2012)

What you need is a second greenhouse, not small plants!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Lycaste53 said:


> What you need is a second greenhouse, not small plants!



LOL I already have some large plants here (ok, not yet BS) like 2 roth, 1 Wössner Black Wings and so on.. And I agree a larger GH would be great 

The question here was intended to find a present for a friend, who love multis but really have limited space and no chance to increase it.... 

So, any advice (besides buying her a GH) would be very helpful...


----------



## eggshells (Mar 27, 2012)

Lyro Black hawk. Anything with wilhelminae.


----------



## nikv (Mar 27, 2012)

If you're looking for stonei or lowii hybrids, look for ones crossed with the cochlo group. They tend to be nice and the cochlo brings down the size of the plant.


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2012)

What about delphi which I baught is a nice small plant, 
And the 2 spikes which are comming look they get 2 blooms at each spike.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Lyro Black Hawk looks nice... Will check where I could find it...

Saw William Ambler in OL website, but is huge... More on roth than in wilhelm side...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 27, 2012)

anything with adductum, wilhelminae (as mentioned earlier), many sanderianum hybrids used with smaller sanderianums keep the growth habit compact, same with stonei and phillipinense. Multi's made with compact albas tend to be compact..i have several blooming sized Berenice made with album parents that measure in w 12 inch LS's. the new breeding with lowii is making compact grwoers, so we should see lowii hybrids with compact growths coming in the next couple years

a list of some compact growers that i have bloomed out
spiderman,monsoon temptation, addicted phillip, stoned addict , paul parks, sanders pride x PEOY (these can vary though), lyro blackhawk


----------

